# Suche gute Horrorfilme



## FreaksLikeMe (24. Oktober 2013)

Moinsen,

ja der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles. Allerdings sei zu sagen, dass ich nicht auf so kranke ******* stehe in der es nur darum geht, den Menschen auf die perversesten arten und weisen zu töten.
SAW 1 z.B. war ja noch ok, aber mit jeden weiteren Film wurde es perverser. 
Sowas wie A Nightmare on elm street gefällt ^^

Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## Metalic (24. Oktober 2013)

Insidious falls du den noch nicht gesehen hast!!!


----------



## MOD6699 (24. Oktober 2013)

Conjuring ist jedem nur zu empfehlen!


----------



## Murdoch (24. Oktober 2013)

Silent Hill 1.

Bisl subtil in gewisser Weise.


----------



## NuTSkuL (24. Oktober 2013)

evil dead
Frontier(s)
The Hills have Eyes 1
The Descent


----------



## Metalic (24. Oktober 2013)

Achja noch ein Nachtrag. Insidious ist meines Erachtens einer der besten Horrorfilme der letzten Jahre. Teil Zwei kommt glaube ich die Tage ins Kino.


----------



## Lealein (24. Oktober 2013)

ich kann dir nur The Ring empfehlen.

Dazu noch etwas Blair Witch Project.

Und ja


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (24. Oktober 2013)

Vllt noch Amityville Horror


----------



## AeroX (24. Oktober 2013)

REC ist auch ganz gut.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Oktober 2013)

Die Fliege.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Oktober 2013)

28 Days Later is cool, Hostel fand' ich sehr unterhaltsam, der Exorzist (Klassiker) Die Vögel, Der Weiße Hai (in gewisser Weise kann man den als Horrorfilm betrachten) Final Destination 1 war von der Machart her gut. Diese Filme sind handwerklich sehr gut gemacht, tolle Unterhaltung.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Oktober 2013)

[REC] & [REC2]

Falls wer einen Massaka-Killer-Augen-raus-reißen-Körper-aufspießen-Film sucht: See No Evil


----------



## ActiveX (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich schmeiß mal  Eden Lake und  The Last House on the Left  in die Runde....


----------



## mds51 (29. Oktober 2013)

Eden Lake war echt mies....
The Last House on the Left hab ich bisher nur das Original gesehen, das Remake staubt noch im Regal 

Es sind viele gute Titel genannt worden:
The Hills have Eyes und Insidous sind da sicher noch die besten Vorschläge 

Wenn ich so meine Filme ansehe, was da noch so rumsteht..

The Cabin in the Woods
Halloween
Hellraiser
High Tension (DVD - BD ist nicht so der Hit, das Release von NSM)
Martyrs
Inside
Blade
Land of the Dead
Dawn of the Dead
Pandorum
Re-Animator (is grad auf BD neu aufgelget worden, aber das Mediabook ist ausverkauft)
Wrong Turn (nur Teil 3 ist ********)
... gibt noch etliche mehr


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. Oktober 2013)

gabs nicht mal einen Film zu Jeff the Killer oder war das kein Film sondern nur eine Creepypasta


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Oktober 2013)

Der neue Insidious Teil wäre doch auch mal was oder?


----------



## Metalic (30. Oktober 2013)

Soll nach den Kritiken lange nicht an Teil 1 heran kommen.


----------



## xElv1sHD (10. November 2013)

Sinister ist gut. Oldschool Horror at its best.


----------



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (14. November 2013)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> evil dead
> Frontier(s)
> The Hills have Eyes 1
> The Descent



Evil Dead ist echt ******* Schlecht!

The Call immernoch gut!


----------



## debalz (14. November 2013)

Trollhunter


----------



## orca113 (15. November 2013)

Creep ist geil


----------



## PepperID (4. November 2014)

Sinister, Grave Encounters 1+2, Conjuring, Annabelle sind so meine Favoriten


----------



## Benne74 (4. November 2014)

Wie wäre es mit:

The Unborn
Mirrors
Poltergeist
Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt
The Thing (Prequel zu oben)
American Werewolf
Die Fürsten der Dunkelheit
From Beyond
The Fog - Der Nebel des Grauens

Mal schauen ob mir später noch etwas einfällt.


----------



## orca113 (6. November 2014)

Ziemlich gut ist The Cave


----------



## repe (6. November 2014)

Ich möchte "Stir of Echoes" sehr gerne. 
Auch "Fragile" war ganz gruselig.
"Jacobs Ladder", "The Devil's Backbone", "Let The Right One In", und einer meiner Lieblingsfilme: "Event Horizon"


----------



## Benne74 (7. November 2014)

Habe noch welche:

Jeepers Creepers
Alien (Science-Fiction Horror)
Der Nebel (Stephen King Verfilmung)
evtl. Mysery
Friedhof der Kuscheltiere


----------



## Gripschi (7. November 2014)

Trick n Treat

Find den grusselig aber gut umgesetzt.


----------



## ManChild (9. November 2014)

Zimmer 1408


----------



## Strotch (9. November 2014)

Drag Me to Hell 👍


----------



## sensit1ve_ (9. November 2014)

---> Orphan - Das Waisenkind
---> Martyrs
---> Event Horizon


----------



## Razor0601 (7. Dezember 2014)

Dead Silence kann ich empfehlen


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (22. Januar 2015)

Frontier(s)


----------

